# OS RUbicon Amps



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

I am running old school Rubicon amps in my install using a bitone and 2 way active + sub.

I was wondering what the correct settings for the crossovers on the amps would be to use them in a full active setup. 


Thanks,

Danny


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

dmazyn said:


> I am running old school Rubicon amps in my install using a bitone and 2 way active + sub.
> 
> I was wondering what the correct settings for the crossovers on the amps would be to use them in a full active setup.
> 
> ...


Turn the crossovers off. Go full range


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

I know but on these amps there really is not a switch clearly stating Full range. That is what I was looking for the specific switch settings on the Rubicon 202,702 and 1002.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

dmazyn said:


> I know but on these amps there really is not a switch clearly stating Full range. That is what I was looking for the specific switch settings on the Rubicon 202,702 and 1002.


Turn the dial for the frequencies all the way to the left... It will then be flat. I'm almost positive that's how it works.


----------

